# Should I Switch To Vista???



## jsup

I'm a sold out Microsoft guy. I've played around with Linux and Macs, but my heart is in Windows. I just finished getting all the parts for a new desktop PC I'm building, but I'm not too sure about Vista. I've used nearly all the Windows OS but Vista. Are there any cons to Vista? I REALLY love XP, but I've heard differing opinions about Vista. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## historyb

Now yes there are, here's an article about the cons: http://www.cnet.com.au/software/operatingsystems/0,239029541,240063627-3,00.htm


There biggest con is always phoning home, there security and just Windows itself for me. I use PCLinuxOS which is very good and user-friendly.

Our College was going to use it but they are not now, there are to many problems with it. One is the security model of it.


----------



## Dagmire

No, you shouldn't. It's just not worth it yet and it poses more potential threat than it does gain. Microsoft's operating systems are never actually done when they're released. Vista will need a ton of security updates and service packs. And the hardware support that it enables isn't even mainstream yet.

Stick with XP for now.


----------



## etexas

I am a Mac guy using a Vista Home Supreme, I will go back to Mac.......BUT, there is much I like about Vista, it is very user friendly. I have a good PC friend who still likes XP, M,Soft spent way too much money on Vista, therefore it will become the PC standard.


----------



## jsup

I've read in magazines that XP will be phased out in a year so I was planning on using Vista Ultimate. My hardware will be able to handle Vista easily, but it's security flaws make me worry.


----------



## Dagmire

Then get Vista in a year.


----------



## etexas

I have Trend Anti Virus and a good Spy Sweep, both of which do security patches, I have 'em set at 3:00 am, to do there thing and pick up anything from Microsoft they need for security.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

I was told early on to stay away from Vista, as it was purported to be riddled with problems. Since I already had XP, I figured, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

I just bought a new computer for my assistant last week, and it of course had Vista on it. It seems to work just fine (maybe they needed a few months to get the kinks worked out of it). Having said that, the word on the street is that it is not very network-friendly-- but, again, my assistant's computer is on a network here at work, and, so far, no problems...

I was impressed enough by seeing it on my assistant's computer to go ahead and install it over XP on my home computer. I like the look and feel of it, but I noticed my Outlook email client is now bogging down considerably-- it even crashes on me from time to time. I can think of no other reason as to why Outlook would not perform the way it usually has, other than some glitches in Vista, since it worked fine over XP. I imagine they'll set up patches for that as Vista matures in the marketplace.


----------



## etexas

SpiritAndTruth said:


> I was told early on to stay away from Vista, as it was purported to be riddled with problems. Since I already had XP, I figured, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!"
> 
> I just bought a new computer for my assistant last week, and it of course had Vista on it. It seems to work just fine (maybe they needed a few months to get the kinks worked out of it). Having said that, the word on the street is that it is not very network-friendly-- but, again, my assistant's computer is on a network here at work, and, so far, no problems...
> 
> I was impressed enough by seeing it on my assistant's computer to go ahead and install it over XP on my home computer. I like the look and feel of it, but I noticed my Outlook email client is now bogging down considerably-- it even crashes on me from time to time. I can think of no other reason as to why Outlook would not perform the way it usually has, other than some glitches in Vista, since it worked fine over XP. I imagine they'll set up patches for that as Vista matures in the marketplace.



Good point, remember all the patches for Windows 95 and then XP..........they turned out OK....I guess.


----------



## Tirian

I just installed it yesterday onto my Dell Dimension 9150 which I spec'd up to the maximum spec you could get when I bought it 6 months ago. First impressions: nice interface, user friendly, nearly everthing auto detected (device wise) and installed current drivers etc - but 20-40% slower in operation than XP.

If you are going to install it, make sure you have a really good graphics card as I understand it's graphically intensive and that contributes to the overall slow performance if you dont have a good card in it.

Matt


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

I follow Jesus said:


> Good point, remember all the patches for Windows 95 and then XP..........they turned out OK....I guess.



Exactly. How quickly we forget that everyone said that XP was a "disaster" when it first came out, too. Eventually, they worked out most of the bugs...



Matthew Glover said:


> I just installed it yesterday onto my Dell Dimension 9150 which I spec'd up to the maximum spec you could get when I bought it 6 months ago. First impressions: nice interface, user friendly, nearly everthing auto detected (device wise) and installed current drivers etc - but 20-40% slower in operation than XP.
> 
> If you are going to install it, make sure you have a really good graphics card as I understand it's graphically intensive and that contributes to the overall slow performance if you dont have a good card in it.
> 
> Matt



Yep, it is slower, due to more graphics. Most people I've talked to said the graphics-to-processing-speed ratio is unacceptable. To each his own-- depends on your hardware, I guess.

One other unwelcome note on Vista that I forgot to mention: once installed, my Opera and Internet Explorer browsers were both rendered incapable of connecting to the internet. Mozilla Firefox works just fine. Ironic, isn't it? You'd think they would have ensured that Explorer would work, but not the others.

You want MORE irony? I was able to get Opera to connect, _but not MICROSOFT Internet Explorer_!!!!! 

Has this happened to anyone else?

Why would the installation of a new OS change the existing settings on ANY browser?!?!?!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I got it for free as I had just gotten two new Computers late last year. I'm very happy with it generally. Some of the tighter security features were causing some issues so I turned them off until the programs catch up to it.

I've become a bit addicted to the Windows Explorer that comes with it.


----------



## Greg

Matthew Glover said:


> If you are going to install it, make sure you have a really good graphics card as I understand it's graphically intensive and that contributes to the overall slow performance if you dont have a good card in it.



What about Vista Basic? I've heard that it isn't as graphics intensive as the Premium addition of Vista.


----------



## etexas

Greg said:


> What about Vista Basic? I've heard that it isn't as graphics intensive as the Premium addition of Vista.


It is worth it to get Premium.


----------



## Greg

I follow Jesus said:


> It is worth it to get Premium.



Hi Max,

Besides the graphics, what other advantages does premium have over basic?


----------



## etexas

Greg said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Besides the graphics, what other advantages does premium have over basic?


To be REALLY honest! It is the graphics that I know to be an issue, I just started using PC a few weeks ago, I have been a Mac-Head, there are other PB people who might point out reasons for the Premium over this..........in any event my Toshiba Laptop cam with the Premium.


----------



## jbergsing

Absolutely install Vista on that machine. It is a far superior OS than XP is/was in every way. Drawbacks? Make sure you have plenty of memory. For Premium, 1GB minimum. I'm running 2GB with a Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T7200 and it runs beautifully.

Can I take a moment to say "Bravo" to MS for finally releasing an upgrade to Office97 that's worth purchasing? Office '07 is finally what MS has been promising Office should be. After 10 years, I will finally plop down the money for an upgrade after the trial time is up.


----------



## jsup

That's good to hear about Office 07. I've heard mixed feelings regarding it, but I'm ready for the change. I think I will install Vista and give it a whirl. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## jawyman

Let me just say that I have the upgrade disc for Vista when I bought my new laptop and that disc is still unopened in a drawer. When MS no longer supports XP I'll move on.


----------



## jbergsing

jawyman said:


> Let me just say that I have the upgrade disc for Vista when I bought my new laptop and that disc is still unopened in a drawer. When MS no longer supports XP I'll move on.


I've heard some nightmares about upgrading. I knew my old machine wouldn't run Vista so bought mine preinstalled.


----------



## etexas

jbergsing said:


> I've heard some nightmares about upgrading. I knew my old machine wouldn't run Vista so bought mine preinstalled.


As an old Mac-Head, when OS 10 came out most who were running OS 9 bought new machines built "around" the new operating system, same with Vista, it may sound brutal but.....technology is moving fast and sometimes hardware becomes (for all practical purposes) obsolete due to software.


----------



## etexas

The more I mess around with Vista the more I like it.....it is easy to use. Never having used XP, what is it you guys don't like about Vista?


----------



## Scott

I follow Jesus said:


> The more I mess around with Vista the more I like it.....it is easy to use. Never having used XP, what is it you guys don't like about Vista?


It has all sorts of weird problems. For example, a lot of people have experienced problems when they try to write an email. When they check the spelling it says it does not recognize that language. 

Anyway, you just have to be willing to accept a lot of weird problems.


----------



## JOwen

I use Linux Ubuntu. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it.


----------



## etexas

Scott said:


> It has all sorts of weird problems. For example, a lot of people have experienced problems when they try to write an email. When they check the spelling it says it does not recognize that language.
> 
> Anyway, you just have to be willing to accept a lot of weird problems.


Chuckle....been there done it however the solution was easy and painless!


----------



## ReformedWretch

I've been holding off, but some of you may have convinced me to try it. My machine top of the line -

3Ghz processor
3 gig RAM
400gig hard drive

so I wouldn't think up grading should be an issue...


----------



## x.spasitel

I run Vista, but cosmetically modified. For instance, I do not run the Aero theme - it's a resource hog and it's ugly and I don't need it. I've also turned off User Account Control (UAC) which is an enormous pain to go through each time you want to do a trivial task. Much simpler is the way I've set up my computer: I always access from a limited account, and have an administrator account in reserve if I should ever need to do administrator tasks. I don't use the Mail program, sticking instead to my trusty Gmail. I use Firefox instead of IE. I do have the new Office programs - they're a pain to get used to, but overall more sensibly set out than the old Office. And of course, they're still working out the bugs -- but as long as I have my computer set to download all updates at 3 in the morning every day, that doesn't affect me at all. Still, it's not an absolute necessity. I only got Vista because I was getting a new computer and that was what's on offer. XP should work perfectly fine for the next 5+ years.


----------



## Tirian

Well, I'm 5 days into my Vista/Office 97 upgrade now and I have to say I love it. Despite my initial feelings around it being slower, in practial every day use I have not found that to be a real problem, it even seems faster sometimes. 

My machine is an OK spec - 3.2ghz due core, 300gig, 2G ram and radeon 1900 graphics. Modest I guess by todays standard though the machine is only 6 months old.

Matt


----------



## historyb

JOwen said:


> I use Linux Ubuntu. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it.


Makes me happy to hear, thought I was the only one that got away from the evil empire.


----------



## historyb

*Dell warns of Vista upgrade challenges*

Found this article, now if Dell warns businesses than what about non-businesses


----------



## etexas

historyb said:


> Found this article, now if Dell warns businesses than what about non-businesses


Take what Dell says with a grain of salt Dell sales are off and in fact the are now behind HP.


----------



## historyb

I hear this from all sectors, if it was just Dell than I wouldn't give it much thought. However, I have heard many things like this from some businesses that wanted to switch. I even had customers against my advice go by Vista Computers and now want to downgrade to XP.

Even my work now will not touch Vista for at least a couple of years they now say. I surmise that even though some like Vista, this may be Millennium Edition part 2. That's my 5 cents worth


----------



## etexas

historyb said:


> I hear this from all sectors, if it was just Dell than I wouldn't give it much thought. However, I have heard many things like this from some businesses that wanted to switch. I even had customers against my advice go by Vista Computers and now want to downgrade to XP.
> 
> Even my work now will not touch Vista for at least a couple of years they now say. I surmise that even though some like Vista, this may be Millennium Edition part 2. That's my 5 cents worth


Chuckle! OK, I give you that round. However as far as switching to Vista, Microsoft spent a huge amount of time and money on project Vista, and it will be imposed on PC users...........unless you get a Mac and go OSX. No sarcasm here, MS as a company is tough as nails, they will adjust a few things here and there but they will not back down on their new system, scary thing....they are big enough not to!


----------



## jbergsing

Boy, it sure is obvious who the Mac & Linux guys are around here. 

I know many people using Vista with NO TROUBLE at all, myself included! Now I'm not a "MS-only" guy, but if we want to start picking apart companies Apple surely can't get out of the crosshairs. Even though MS is notorious for doing this (mainly because they are a much larger company than Apple and with that comes more publicity), Apple sure does jump the gun on releasing new products before they are ready. Case-in-point is the new iPhone. But we can go back to several versions of their OS. And why would anyone spend all that extra money on a Mac when the sames needs can be met for a far better price with a PC? It just defies logic to me. 

Oh, don't get me wrong, my father-in-law is a BIG Mac guy and worked for them before moving over to Lockheed Martin. When I'm out at their place, I enjoy the UI on OSX ... much more than Vista! But then he tells me about how much he spent for the computers. (Yes, he has a 17" PowerBook _and_ a dual processor G4 (or is it a G3? I can't remember now) along with that huge 22" flatscreen monitor. Really slick ... I love playing with them. But I'd never pay for them. 

Vista is solid. Ask anyone without an axe to grind and they'll tell you. Vista is more stable, more secure and more user friendly than XP is/was.

Just my


----------



## etexas

jbergsing said:


> Boy, it sure is obvious who the Mac & Linux guys are around here.
> 
> I know many people using Vista with NO TROUBLE at all, myself included! Now I'm not a "MS-only" guy, but if we want to start picking apart companies Apple surely can't get out of the crosshairs. Even though MS is notorious for doing this (mainly because they are a much larger company than Apple and with that comes more publicity), Apple sure does jump the gun on releasing new products before they are ready. Case-in-point is the new iPhone. But we can go back to several versions of their OS. And why would anyone spend all that extra money on a Mac when the sames needs can be met for a far better price with a PC? It just defies logic to me.
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong, my father-in-law is a BIG Mac guy and worked for them before moving over to Lockheed Martin. When I'm out at their place, I enjoy the UI on OSX ... much more than Vista! But then he tells me about how much he spent for the computers. (Yes, he has a 17" PowerBook _and_ a dual processor G4 (or is it a G3? I can't remember now) along with that huge 22" flatscreen monitor. Really slick ... I love playing with them. But I'd never pay for them.
> 
> Vista is solid. Ask anyone without an axe to grind and they'll tell you. Vista is more stable, more secure and more user friendly than XP is/was.
> 
> Just my


Good points, the few problems that have come up in Vista are due to..........bettter security!


----------



## jbergsing

I follow Jesus said:


> Good points, the few problems that have come up in Vista are due to..........bettter security!


I've heard of a few software issues because of the improved security but I've not had any of them. (I've even heard e-Sword is having issues but it's running fine here!) Anyway, those things will be worked out fairly quickly.


----------



## jsup

That's the great thing about Microsoft: they are top-notch with patches, plug-ins, and updates. They won't throw a half-job at you without expecting to fix it themselves.


----------



## historyb

jsup said:


> That's the great thing about Microsoft: they are top-notch with patches, plug-ins, and updates. They won't throw a half-job at you without expecting to fix it themselves.




It would be a first for MS than.


----------



## jsup

historyb said:


> It would be a first for MS than.



Then you must have never used the feature called "Windows Update" in the Start Menu.


----------



## greenbaggins

Windows Vista is really nice, if you have the memory to use it. However, even if your computer is a bit slow and short on memory, you can still make it work by buying this exceptional book: 

http://www.buy.com/prod/hacking-windows-vista/q/loc/106/202837168.html

The great thing about this book is that it explains every step. Even if you are not very computer savvy, you can still get a lot of benefit from the book.


----------



## historyb

jsup said:


> That's the great thing about Microsoft: they are top-notch with patches, plug-ins, and updates. They won't throw a half-job at you without expecting to fix it themselves.





jsup said:


> Then you must have never used the feature called "Windows Update" in the Start Menu.



Oh, I used it before. But the patches are anything but top notch, most of the patches they make end up breaking something else or the patches themselves have so many holes that a mac truck can drive through. 

They always throw broken software at people hoping that a)either they won't know (I know cause I get called in to fix MS mistakes from customers) or b) someone else can fix it. In IE6 itself there are seven exploits that MS refuses to fix and as far as anyone can tell they are in IE7 too. 

Anything from MS is far from top notch or innovative.


----------

